# Bye Bye, Pretty Hair!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Ooooo, can't wait to see the after! 

I was in pain to cut Sugarfoot's "long" coat, and it was nowhere *near* the length of lovely locks you're cutting off here. Hey, at least I kept my banded topknot. 

--Q


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Tiger is going to LOVE it. And what are you going to do with all that time on your hands now..?


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Carismatic Milie,

Don't forget to save the hair.... you can't glue it back on, but you might want it later..... Handlers will pay for it.... Better than in the bin. 

You might be in for a shock!.... My husband wanted Princie in retriever cut, but was appalled once he saw his boy shaved... He is grown back in now.... Try to keep some coat, so it isn't so bad.

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I was never so happy as I was when I clipped Quincys show coat off. He loved finally being able to have someone dig their fingers into his neck and head and loved the freedom of short hair.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww I love that 'lion mane" !! so handsome he is !!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Nope, don't miss his hair. Not even a little bit! 

he he


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Why did you cut off all that hair?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Why did you cut off all that hair?


Because he is now a Grand Champion and accomplished all of his showing goals.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He looks great! I bet you're loving the new haircut too! (lower maintenance!!!)


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing like a beautiful boy rockin' a Miami. Congratulations to Tiger and to _you_ for your combined accomplishments.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

A few more photos of my love!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL! You gave him blue poofs! He looks fabulous and I bet feels fabulous, too! Congrats on his GrCh. It has been fun following his journey!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She looks so much prettier! I hate the show cut. I wish thet could be changed for all show poodles.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> She looks so much prettier! I hate the show cut. I wish thet could be changed for all show poodles.


He he. Well, I do love the show cut, I don't even mind the maintenance of it, but a year was long enough of caring for it. 

He is a studly boy, by the way.   Don't let the colored poofs and pretty face fool you. :angel2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks wonderful - and very happy!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

What a handsome boy, love the blue poms! Now we can really get a good look at how gorgeous he is!  Love the lips-caught-on-teeth picture....Trev does that all the time!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

you and tiger and millie are going to love his nekkid self. he can now rage and romp and millie can chomp!

YAY!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

When a dog has good structure he can rock the naked look - and tiger is totally rocking it. Love the blue. I really love the contrast to with the shaved down look and the bracelets and ears which are so full and fab.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations on the championship to you and Tiger! I think he looks great in the new short clip. I'm with Carly'sMom, I am not a fan of the fancy show clips.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

ops, my bad ! He is very handsome ! Carley's breeder told me she had a great "Show Coat" if I should want to let it grow... I don't. lol


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I like a nice Continental as much as the next person, but I can also appreciate the shorter trims quite a lot. He looks fabulous! I am also jealous of the blue poofs


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations to both of you!! He looks gorgeous in his new clip and so happy to be out having the time of his life._


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, a very big congratulations to the both of you! Tiger sure turned into a handsome handsome dog! I remember being very excited for you when you first got him ages ago.  Amazing. He looks fantastic in both hairstyles, of course, but I LOVE seeing his gorgeous frame in the Miami, and the blue poms are an awesome touch hehe! He's such a stunner, especially with that intense gaze!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry..tried to post something, didn't work.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I could not wait to see him shaved down. He looks as awesome as I thought and the blue poms are great!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Say, CM, where'd you get that collar? I keep looking for one that isn't pink and haven't had any luck. I got my new puppy a little black one with fake diamonds, but it didn't come in that large, multirow diamond size.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

His collar is custom from Woofwear. My favorite collar company.

All Woofwear Dog Collars and Leads

Tiger has the 3/4 inch "All Swarovski" collar in black suede with AB crystals. 

Millie has the same collar but in green suede with green crystals. And Henry has a 1 inch blue leather "Crystal S" collar from them. 

I love these collars because they are well made, custom, and quite attractive!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks! I bookmarked the site. Beautiful! I want to get The Jazzman one of those when he's older (no sense in real crystals when he is growing!).


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful Poofs ^^ and Congratulations although very late


----------

